# Two Sheepdogs Protect Entire Flock of Sheep for 20 Days



## DogZazzle (Aug 31, 2017)

Hats off to the Humane Society of the United States. This needs to happen more often!

*I guess it won't allow me to post the link even though its a humane society link. Well this is awkward now


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...e-sheep-british-columbia-canada-a7921396.html
I have posted it for you


----------



## Marr78 (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow these are some fearsome sheepdogs! 20 days is no joke.. They have the will of steel


----------

